#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Chronische Sinusitis und Rheuma >

## lucy230279

HI ihr Lieben, 
neben meiner rheumatischen Grunderkrankung wurde nun auch noch eine chronische Sinusitis festgestellt. 
Hab am Montag erfahren, dass die Sinusitis operiert werden muss (betrifft Kiefernhöhle und Siebbeinzellen rechts). 
Mein HNO meinte, dass die Sinusitis Ursache für das Rheuma sein kann? Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?
Ich meine, ich könnte ja nachvollziehen, dass die schweren Schübe schon irgendwie damit zusammenhängen könnten, sind ja auch Entzündungen, die den Körper zusätzlich belasten. Aber so ganz als Ursache :Huh?: ? 
Außerdem wurde mir nun gesagt, dass ich meine Medis 2 Wochen vor der OP absetzen muss. Meine Rheumatologin hats nicht gerade gefreut, denn dann nehme ich die TNF-Alpha-Blocker gerade mal 8 Wochen und eine Therapieunterbrechung wäre wohl absolut zu meinem Nachteil. 
Meint ihr, ich sollte die OP noch nach hinten verschieben? Um erstmal die Therapie fortzuführen?
Steh halt zwischen 2 Meinungen, der HNO meinte, ich solle net mehr allzu lange warten, da die Ausbreitung schon kurz vor der Stirnhöhle ist und wie gesagt, er meinte das Rheuma könnte dann besser werden. 
Die Rheumatologin ist sehr dagegen, ich solle es lieber in den Winter verschieben.
(Im übrigen hab ich mich jetzt entschlossen, definitiv die Rheumatologin zu wechseln, aber noch brauch ich sie, wegen Wartefristen)

----------


## urologiker

Hoi Lucy, 
es ist keine ganz leichte Entscheidung, zumal du von den jeweiligen Fachärzten kaum wegweisende Hilfe bekommen dürftest, da jeder sein eigenes Fachgebiet für am wichtigsten hält... 
Beide Erkrankungen sind chronisch und bei beiden ist ein Krankheitsfortschritt ungünstig. Eine Operation besagt jedoch im Kern schon, dass konservative (=nichtoperative) Maßnahmen weniger erfolgversprechend sind um die Krankheit weiter im Griff zu haben.  
Daraus würde ich ableiten, dass die OP vordringlicher ist, zumal wenn damit die Hoffnung verbunden ist, das Rheuma günstig zu beeinflussen. 
Das wären meine Überlegungen in der von dir geschilderten Situation - ich hoffe, es gibt dir zumindest eine Hilfe in der Entscheidungsfindung zusammen mit deinen behandelnden Ärzten! 
logiker

----------


## lucy230279

Mmmhh, danke dir.
Ich denke mal, ich bleib dabei, dass ich mich am 18.08. ins KH begebe.
Egal, was meine Rheumatologin sagt. Denn sollte sich die Sinusitis weiter ausbreiten, wär das wohl net unbedingt zu meinem Vorteil, denke ich mal. 
Worauf ich auch achten muss, 10 Tage vor der OP keine Medis mit dem Wirkstoff Acetylsalicylsäure zu mir zu nehmen. Aber in Tillidin, Novalgin und Voltaren ist das, glaube ich, nicht enthalten, sodass ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss, dann 2 Wochen ohne Schmerzmittel da zu stehn.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Du darfst vor jeder OP, oder besser, niemand darf vor einer OP ASS=Acetylsalicylsäure einnehmen. klick mich
Dadurch kommt es zu einer gehemmten Blutgerinnung, so würde man bei der OP bluten wie verrückt. 
Das gilt auch für Patienten die z.B. Marcumar, zur Gerinnungshemmung nehmen.

----------


## Teetante

@Lucy,  
generell solltest Du mit dem zuständigen Anästhesisten sprechen über Deine aktuelle Medikation, denn auch wenn Du keine ASS-haltigen Schmerzmedis nimmst, so nimmst Du andere und diese dann in Kombination ein. Das alles muß vor der Narkose geklärt werden! Das wird Dir aber eigentlich auch so gesagt vorher, sei es nun vom einweisenden Arzt oder im KH, je nachdem, wen Du jetzt erst noch siehst. Also frage bitte genau nach, wie Du was wann einnehmen bzw. absetzen sollst.

----------


## lucy230279

Hmm, also eigentlich habe ich weder im Krankenhaus noch bei meinem HNO noch einen Termin vor der OP.
Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall noch mal den Chefarzt der Rheumatologie im Krankenhaus anrufen, auch weil ich noch ne 2. Meinung einholen will, wegen dem Zeitpunkt der OP. Der Typ ist ne absolute Koryphäe und ich weiß, dass er mir schnell ne Antwort geben wird. Mein HNO ist im Urlaub. 
Auch Enbrel muss ich ja 2 Wochen vorher absetzen, MTX weiß ich nicht, bekomm ich aber noch raus, will ja kein Risiko eingehen.

----------


## 1stthink!

gut, wenn Du Dir auf jeden Fall noch eine 2. Meinung einholst, bzw. Dich mit Deinen Ärzten besprichst - alles Gute!

----------


## urologiker

> Aber in Tillidin, Novalgin und Voltaren ist das, glaube ich, nicht enthalten

 Völlig richtig, aber Voltaren solltest du 2 Tage vor OP absetzten, da es einige Narkoseärzte gibt, die damit Probleme habe.... 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## lucy230279

> da es einige Narkoseärzte gibt, die damit Probleme habe....

 Deinen Rat werde ich befolgen, aber erklär mir bitte noch, warum sie Probleme damit haben? Oder will ich das lieber nicht wissen? :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

so, es ist vollbracht. Habe heute Nachmittag die Op durchführen lassen.
Auch wenn ich mich schwach fühle und ein paar Züge durch meinen Kopf fahren, denke ich, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war. 
Einen Nachteil gibts allerdings, hab ja MTX und Enbrel seit 2 Wochen abgesetzt..die Rache folgt unmittelbar.. 
Hab jetzt hier so ne lustige Nasenbremse um den Kopf, damit das blut auch mal nachts da so rumlaufen kann..*lol*

----------


## Stine

Liebe Lucy!
Wünsche Dir alles Liebe und gute Besserung! War´s denn sehr schlimm?
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du eine angenehme Nacht ohne Schmerzen haben wirst!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Lucy, wünsche Dir auch gute Besserung. 
Hatte auch mal eine OP wegen chronischer Sinusitis. Die ersten Tage sah ich aus wie eine Spitzmaus. Danach sackte es ein wenig in die Wangen ab und ich wirkte jünger durch die Pausbäckchen.
Bei mir hat es aber zumindest geholfen. Konnte sogar irgendwann wieder riechen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

@stine und ulrike, 
vielen Dank ihr zwei..Mir gehts soweit ganz gut..die Nasenbremse is weg und ich hab ne Riesenpackung Zellstoff hier..Schnauben durfte ich ja net..aber vorhin musste ich niesen..uups..naja..das Schlimmste ist, glaube ich, das Absaugen und die Kopfschmerzen, aber ich glaube die gehn hoffentlich auch bald vorbei.. 
@ulrike 
wie lange musstest du denn drin bleiben?

----------


## Irma12345

:shy_flower: wünsche dir gute Besserung

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Lucy, 
geplant war ursprünglich Mittwoch OP und Samstag Entlassung. Gab aber kleinere Komplikationen, so dass ich erst Montag entlassen wurde.
Die Liegezeit war aber für damalige Verhältnisse (vor fast 30 Jahren) schon sehr kurz. Üblich waren damals ca 2 Wochen. Wie lange ist denn Dein Aufenthalt geplant? 
Bei mir wurde damals eine Fensterung durchgeführt und es wurde der Kiefer eröffnet (Zugang durch den Mund) um die Polypen zu entfernen. Ich glaube letzteres ist heute nicht mehr üblich. 
Weiterhin wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung.
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------

